# betta in pitch black darkness..



## takethesewingsandfly (Dec 8, 2007)

So i have noticed that when i turn off the light so that the tank is in pitch black darkness, and i turn it back on after a while... My betta's pupils have shrunk A LOT and it seems like he cant really see anything for a while after i turn on the light, like he runs into things and stuff. Im talking like 10 mintues ( maybe more ). And just now that happened, and he was kinda floating at the top of the tank, and when i turned on the light he just started sinking down to the bottom and like just sat on the rocks and he kinda looked like he was dead, he wouldnt move after i tapped on the tank really loudly for a few seconds. It was freaking me out. But now he is fine. Does anyone else's betta do this??


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Always put the room light on and leave it for a minute or 2 before putting the tank light on to allow him to adjust.


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

yeah, what julie said. The poor bugger is prolly freaking out too.. LIGHT!!!.... dark......... LIGHT!!!! dark.... hehe thats good advice she gave about the room lights.


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Don't tap on the glass. This doesn't help the fish in any way, and they don't understand that you're trying to get their attention. 

It stresses them out when they're already in a state of duress.


----------



## Sushi (Dec 31, 2007)

hm. It sounds prety normal. If you think about people get confused and move slowly like when it is a hot summer day and you go inside into a dark room right after it makes you trip out.


----------

